# Solved: Improving wireless signal through concrete walls



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I recently moved into a condo, setup my wireless network and discovered many of the walls are concrete and my signal in some rooms is nearly nonexistent. Would a second router connected as a bridge help improve the signal? I already have a EnGenius range extender which does little or no good. I don't mind paying for the right equipment, but don't want to just waste my money. Can anyone advise how to solve this issue other than using hard wired connections?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if an extender is not working , i do know how a bridge will work - as that needs to be then hardwired 

you could try using powerline adapters and use the apartments electrical system to transfer data
you can get receivers that are also wireless


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you have a recommendation for a brand of power-line adapters?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no, sorry, not in the US and not really used many over in UK my base

have a look at your local websites newegg, amazon.com etc and post some exaples you are considering

this is the sort of thing i meant - but not used 
http://www.devolo.com/uk/Products/dLAN-500-AV-Wireless+


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks. I'll do some more checking and ask at my local Tiger Direct store. Will let everyone know if I find a reasonable solution so others can use it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how many walls do you need to go through and how have you positioned the extender ?


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

It has to go through two walls. The range extender is positioned about 6 1/2 feet off the floor, but inside a concrete wall.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any doors , a ways of getting a line of sight for the extender


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

No way to get line of sight, but I did download an app for my cell phone that has a signal analyzer on it so I can check the signal strength from time to time. I am operating in the very bottom end of the marginal area, but both NetFlix and Pandora seem to be working OK at the moment. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

FYI

xirrus can be used on a PC

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx 
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Monitor-Download-99109.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think we have done all we can and we will live with the weaker signal. Thanks for all the help and concern.


----------

